# 2010 Ram 1500 Towing A 2010 Outback 270Bh



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi new to the forum, my question is we are looking at buying a 2010 Outback 270BH and currently own a 2010 Ram 1500 5.7L Hemi 4x4 3.92 gears with the tow package, does anyone else pull a similar trailer with this type of truck and how is it, is this too much trailer for this truck??? I currently pull a 24ft that weighs around 5500lbs and have no issues at all but do tow in mountain areas at times and am worried this truck might not be enough.

Thanks


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Corey said:


> Hi new to the forum, my question is we are looking at buying a 2010 Outback 270BH and currently own a 2010 Ram 1500 5.7L Hemi 4x4 3.92 gears with the tow package, does anyone else pull a similar trailer with this type of truck and how is it, is this too much trailer for this truck??? I currently pull a 24ft that weighs around 5500lbs and have no issues at all but do tow in mountain areas at times and am worried this truck might not be enough.
> 
> Thanks


Your truck will pull the 270BH, TT & payload = 7,800 lbs and hitch weight is 695. With 3.92 gears and the 5.7 Hemi, you will not like the MPG towing. Good luck with your Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 2010 270BH and my wife and I love it. I tow with a 2012 F-150 with a 3.5L Ecoboost with 3.73 gear ratio which we purchased a year ago. My F-150 tows the camper like a champ. Before we purchased that truck, we towed our 270BH with a 2009 f-150 with a 5.4L V8 with 3.55 gear ratio. That truck towed the outback well too, but the ecoboost has more power to spare. Your 5.7L hemi has more horsepower and torque than a 5.4L Ford. I'm sure your Ram will pull a 270BH with ease. Also, my F-150 being a half ton truck like your Ram 1500, I have not needed to make any modifications to the suspension.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know enough details but I recommend you use the Before You Buy RV app. It will verify the towing combination.


----------

